# Red Ulcer???



## mlrichards715 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have two red bellies, my bigger one has what looks like an ulcer around his nostril. He had it once before and it "popped" but it is now back. Today it also popped. I put Melafix and aquarium salt in the tank today. Does anyone possible know what this is? Smaller fish does not have any or any signs of the "ulcer".


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Man I dont have any idea but he does not look healthy!


----------



## mlrichards715 (Jan 29, 2008)

notaverage said:


> Man I dont have any idea but he does not look healthy!


He swims fine, eats fine.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Is his eye intact on that side ? Possible tumor, sure looks it.


----------



## mlrichards715 (Jan 29, 2008)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Is his eye intact on that side ? Possible tumor, sure looks it.


Yeah its coming out of his nostril. Any ideas about what can be done or what types of meds to use?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks like he has a little penis growing out of his face. What a dick head that P is. Joking. However if it gets worse, bigger or your P starts acting weird or ill within the next month I would definitely put him down.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Damn.I would at least increase the water temperature and start a salt treatment on the tank.Don't count him out yet.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I wish i could make a suggestion on this. I've never seen this before. Maybe if someone can reach DonH and have him chime in.


----------

